
Nicotine in Juul nearly identical to a Marlboro: study - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-juul-ecigarettes-study/addictive-nicotine-in-juul-nearly-identical-to-a-marlboro-study-idUSKBN1YL26R
======
HarryHirsch
Well, yes. You don't need a study to prove the headline, the company itself
owns patents in which it states that the goal of the product is to mimic the
psychopharmacology of regular cigarettes. If the thing works like a cigarette
it's no surprise at all that people would get as addicted as to regular
cigarettes.

